# this is what it issss....



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

the only products that are categorized and pictured are my MAC products. but they coexist with stuff from Maybellinne, FL!RT, Milani and Covergirl, and a few others in my traincase/makeup tote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*face stuffs*
SFF NW15
Refined Golden bronzer
Lightscapade MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Desirous powder blush
Honour powder blush





*lip stuffs*
Bait lipglass
Pure Vanity lipglass
Viva Glam VI lipglass
Viva Glam V lipglass
Night Affair lipglass
Elaborate lipglass
Underage lipglass
Heartthrob lipglass
Oystergirl lipglass
Luminary lustreglass
Garden lustreglass
Instant Gold lustreglass
Pastel Polich chromeglass
Tongue-in-chic laquer




Impassioned lipstick
Rockocco lipstick
Lingerie lipstick
Myth lipstick
Lovedust lipstick
15 Minutes lipstick





*eye stuffs*
Beige-ing shadestick
Overcast shadestick
Saucepot glitter liner
Haunting fluidline
Delphic fluidline
Blacktrack fluidline
For the Boys glitter liner
Engraved powerpoint




Tempting eyeshadow
French Grey eyeshadow
Dazzlelight eyeshadow
Pompous Blue eyeshadow
Deep Truth eyeshadow
Belle Azure eyeshadow
Tilt eyeshadow
Shimmermoss eyeshadow
Waternymph eyeshadow
Aquavert eyeshadow
Humid eyeshadow
Juxt eyeshadow
Chrome Yellow eyeshadow
Gorgeous Gold eyeshadow
Paradisco eyeshadow
Rio de Rosa eyeshadow
Sea Myth eyeshadow
Mancatcher eyeshadow
Flirty Number eyeshadow
Liesuretime eyeshadow
Nocturnelle eyeshadow
Beauty Marked eyeshadow





*samples*
Goldenaire pigment
Vanilla pigment
Deep Purple pigment
Maroon pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Blue Steel pigment
Rebelrock Blue pigment
Lovely Lily pigment
Fuschia pigment
pigment mixed by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shimmertime pigment
Cornflower pigment
Rose pigment
Pink Pearl pigment
Hyperreal foundation NW300





*extra stuffs*
Tan Lips Ruffle (i sold the 2 lipsticks, so all that's there now is the bad and a little baby tube of Headliner lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





*storage*
open (the bag is my new stuff that i haven't found places for yet.)




closed





i have all this colour that i rarely use...i need to find a job where i can do some colourful/creative makeup haha!


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

nice stuff there.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

You have a fabulous collection!!  It looks so neat and organized too, mine is such a mess!! haha!


----------



## n_c (Jan 22, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice collection!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Corien (Jan 22, 2007)

Love your collection! That bag is so pretty


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

great collection! love the leopard print case


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Oooh nice collection!  I really love your leapord bag!!


----------



## sincola (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice collection!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

thank you ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my battle with insomnia last night, i figured out that there's over $900 of MAC there...omg!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 24, 2007)

wahaha! i LOVE how you laid out your eyeshadows...looks like a snake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 27, 2007)

great stuff to dou your fabulous fotd's


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 27, 2007)

I. Need. That. Leopard. Case.

Noooooooooow!!!!!


----------

